

Ask HN: What is/are the best documentation(s) you have ever read? - alienreborn

It can be for a tool or language or OS or software etc.<p>My favourite is for an ETL tool called Informatica (It has got awesome help and documentation that comes with the tool, which made learning such a complex tool lot easier)<p>I also like Python's documentation.
======
bartonfink
Java's documentation is pretty good, and it's usually the first place I look
if I need to see how something in the Java world works.

Sencha's Ext-JS has interesting documentation. It seems comprehensive, but
I've run into undocumented properties and undocumented interactions between
documented properties before, and that makes me very wary of what I read
there. Further, they only offer documentation for the most current version of
their libraries. Unless you are always using the cutting edge, you're not
guaranteed that the documentation will adequately describe what you need to
do.

------
petervandijck
PHP's is fairly good. <http://www.php.net/docs.php> There are probably better
docs out there though.

I really like the Github browse code format, although that's not technically
"documentation" :)

------
aeries
OpenBSD's manpages are fantastic.

------
logjam
I find a lot of the stuff in the Scheme sphere well-written, clear, concise,
comprehensive, and eye opening (from the "lambda papers" onward...although the
early history of Scheme is probably not exactly the kind of documentation
you're asking about). I've learned an enormous amount from the Dr. Scheme
documentation (I guess it's all "Racket" now). As another example, the
documentation for Gambit-C is a real pleasure to read:

<http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/~gambit/doc/gambit-c.pdf>

